# The Flavour Mill - New Label Design



## DizZa (6/2/17)

The Flavour Mill is proud to announce our new look!
More durable and more informative label!

Also we are printing these ourselves so if need be that you would require more info it can be done instantly.

We would appreciate any feedback!

Regards - The Flavour Mill Team

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## RichJB (6/2/17)

Looks good, @DizZa. My only humble request is to make the flavour name as large as possible. I need reading glasses and general use glasses. Many vendors have label names so tiny that I have to put my reading glasses on to find the bottle in my stash, then put my general glasses on to read the % off the mixing app on my screen. Your current labels are perfect size names, I always find your concentrates very easily.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## DizZa (6/2/17)

RichJB said:


> Looks good, @DizZa. My only humble request is to make the flavour name as large as possible. I need reading glasses and general use glasses. Many vendors have label names so tiny that I have to put my reading glasses on to find the bottle in my stash, then put my general glasses on to read the % off the mixing app on my screen. Your current labels are perfect size names, I always find your concentrates very easily.



Noted thanks @RichJB

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (6/2/17)

I like it @DizZa , I am a big fan of the fact that your bottles have a recommend % (for Newbs like Me).
I like that you have a Batch ID on them too, And agree with @RichJB on the Flavor Size.

I guess I liked the Color on the old labels just a teeny tiny bit more, definitely not a big thing but for some color and Graphics are one of the things that draw to a purchase.
With that said, This new one kinda gives it that "Authentic" feel of a Flavor mill, If that makes sense?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (6/2/17)

Those labels look "sturdy" and not liable to peel - I like. Yes, flavour name and brand name as big as possible please. Just the other day used CAP Marshmallow in stead of the FA one - hopefully if lettering is big enough I might not make that mistake again. Where is @Max with his carousel?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PsyCLown (6/2/17)

I liked the colour to be honest, however the black and white is alright too I guess. I understand cost is a real thing too though.
The larger the name, the better. The fonts looked better on the previous labels too I feel. I enjoyed that light wood background and all as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Erica (6/2/17)

PsyCLown said:


> I liked the colour to be honest, however the black and white is alright too I guess. I understand cost is a real thing too though.
> The larger the name, the better. The fonts looked better on the previous labels too I feel. I enjoyed that light wood background and all as well.



Hi @PsyCLown thanks for the feedback. We didn't go for cost effectiveness. This is a far better quality and more expensive label. 
We were going for the feel of the way the manufacturers actually print their labels. 

In hand it does feel a lot better than what photos do it justice. 

We also feel that the batch number would provide us with not only a lot of control over stock aging but also for re-order purposes. 

Nice thing about this is we can adjust on the fly, so constant feedback is really appreciated! 

And again thanks for your continious support @PsyCLown

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (7/2/17)

Hi @Andre - the Carousel - Concentrate Plates currently being manufactured and hopefully collected on Friday and assembled on Friday pm and Saturday am

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (7/2/17)

Looks good, nice and clean!

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (7/2/17)

Looks nice.
I like it. 
Once I get some new ones, I'll compare to the old and get back with more informed comments


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------

